# How to store solid bubble bars?



## beautyinthebath (Dec 27, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I just started learning to make bubble bath bars. Got some recipes from Soap Queen. It turned out well. But they don't last quite long. 

Does everyone know how to keep them in good shape and smelled good for long?

Thank you,
Tracy


----------



## tinytreats (Dec 28, 2013)

I haven't made bubble bars myself, but I think wrapping them might help prolong their life. Maybe putting them in cello bags or shrink wrapping them?


----------



## beautyinthebath (Dec 29, 2013)

Yes I tried that way yesterday. Wrapped every single one with plastic wrap. Let's see. Thanks a lot


----------



## jcatblum (Jan 15, 2014)

Did the plastic wrap work? I wanted to do a batch of bubble bars for party favors, but want to make sure they stay together & look good.


----------



## Saponista (Jan 16, 2014)

I have bought them before from a great handmade cosmetics supplier, she packages them in little plastic bags folded at the top and stuck down with a label containing info about the ingredients etc. I kept them for a long while in my bathroom and they stayed dry and in perfect condition.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 16, 2014)

I would package them in cello bags or shrink wrap bags.


----------



## athallr (Jan 16, 2014)

I didn't know you could make these, or the thought never crossed my mind to look! I'm going to find this recipe. Looks fun to do!


----------

